# Track Layout Help



## Gunther455 (Dec 30, 2005)

I have my track setup below: I plan on taking out the hairpin turn and replacing it with a long straight-away leading into a High-Bank Turn (9" and 12"). I have 34-15" straights for the straight away leading to the High-Banks. Could someone with the track software recommend a design to plug into the existing track lay-out? I would like to keep this leg no wider than 3 feet.

Thanks
Roy


----------

